# Bersa Thunder .380cc laser



## tas380cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone found a compatible laser for the .380cc? I have contacted Laserlyte and Crimson Trace and suggested manufacturing one. No plans so far by either company.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

delete post


----------



## time2die (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a pair of Bersa Thunder .380's with Crimson Trace laser's...available on-line or PM me for info on my local dealer if you'd like...


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Regular Thunder grips don't fit the Thunder CC. Different grip-style.


----------



## Horn (May 30, 2015)

I didn't check the date reference your question. I've had a Bersa Thunder 380 for two years and have CT Laser Grips on it. 
I have a Sig P232 with the CT laser grips on it. When you get them decide at what distance you want to set the laser dot at.
Since mine is kept in one of my "handy" locations in my house I set mine using a SightMark laser __looks like a round and it
goes in the chamber. I just stepped back about twelve feet and matched the dot from the CT laser grip with the one coming
out of the muzzle of the pistol. 
The one coming with the laser grips___set at fifty feet, maybe___isn't a defensive shot. 
Check CT's site. They're there. Free batts for life too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A shop near me has a Thunder 380, duo-tone, with the laser grips already installed. There are laser grips for the Bersa.


----------

